# Optimal Panel Height



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have searched through the forum to find information on this but have not come across anything really definitive. For first reflection panels on the side wall and behind the front speakers what is the optimal height for mounting? I would guess that they should be centered vertically at the same height as the speaker tweeter or maybe the mid-point between the mid/bass and tweeter but almost all of the pictures I have seen appear to show the panels higher than this at about 6' or more to the top of the panel and have also seen at least one posting with 6' as a recommendation. Of course, with a 2'x4' panel that would put the panel 2' from the floor and would still cover the speaker driver height. If I were to center the panel at tweeter height (roughly 3') that would place it about 1' off the floor. Aesthetically, placement with the top at 6' seems like it would be better. Granted, this is only a 1' foot difference but was wondering if it would make a significant difference in performance. I know I can try different heights once they are built but was hoping to leverage the collective knowledge of the forum first.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Centering them on a 8' high room (2' from the floor, top at 6') is just fine. If anything, this will work BETTER than having them lower in most cases since there are already a lot of absorptive items down low (carpet, people, furniture, etc.) and very little up high.

Bryan


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Bryan,

Thanks again for another quick and informative response. I hadn't considered the carpeting in the equation so it make perfect sense that they could be a little higher.


----------

